# Malware warning



## jefmcg (19 Jun 2014)

Using Chrome on Mac OSX, visting http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-tips-for-cycling-in-france.80485/







Edit: @Jimmy Doug FYI as it's your thread. I'm going to France on Sunday, so I want to read it 

http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=www.cyclair.net


----------



## Cycling Dan (19 Jun 2014)

I get the same


----------



## Shaun (19 Jun 2014)

There was a Wordpress blog image linked from the main post (nothing malicious that could affect your machine) - however the file doesn't exist anymore anyway so I've edited out the link.

Go advanced and visit the page - there's nothing harmful there that will affect your machine. The malware sites should pick up on the change once they review it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jun 2014)

It was a *link*? That's not really "content". Stoopid warning.

anyway, I'll go have a poke around. 

Thanks Shaun.

Edit: page is coming up clean already. Cheers.


----------



## Shaun (19 Jun 2014)

jefmcg said:


> It was a *link*? That's not really "content". Stoopid warning.



Yup - we've recently had similar from another cycling kit review site too - just images in posts, but Google / Firefox between them were effectively making out that the CycleChat page was toxic because of the images. A quick email to Google to ask that they not penalise us for someone else's content got it sorted.


----------

